# Juicing



## AshtangiBear (Dec 27, 2014)

isingthebodyelectric said:


> So, you're saying not to juice fresh veg and fruit but buy pre-packaged smoothies instead or make smoothies with milk (which is also bad for you)? Makes 0 sense to me.


Smoothies and juicing are not the same.


----------



## Rubber (Mar 6, 2015)

My favorite Juice apple juice. I really like the juice. If you want to healthy then drink the energetic juice. Its a very good for health.


----------



## Hiraeth (Jan 2, 2015)

AshtangiBear said:


> I ask, are you aware of the nutrition content of fruit and vegetables?
> 
> Juicing is inherently bad for you. Why, you remove the fibre and most of the nutrients. What you end up doing is drinking what is basically sugar to the body. GI is huge, it put your pancreas under huge stress. You'll be packing on the body fat and possibly putting yourself at risk of type 2 diabetes. You'll be ok in moderation, but no more than two per week I'd suggest.
> 
> Why not consider smoothies instead? They still pack a huge amount of calories and sugars, but you retain the nutrients and most importantly the fibre.


----------



## MikeHesson (Apr 14, 2015)

Juices are good for health but more better thing is to eat fruits because we mostly skip some tissue and minerals while drinking juice that are possible to take while eating. So, i prefer eating to juicing.


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

It is a sad day when you read the thread title and you come in thinking it is a thread about "Juicing". XD

I used to make a decent lemonade from raw ingredients in this manner. Been thinking about attempting a lemonade-pomegranate juice or lemonade-cranberry.


----------

